# Could this have come OUT of my Desert Tortoise?



## JohnnyB65 (May 11, 2015)

I believe it to be some sort of Questionable Discharge from my tortoise because he is the only creature in this section of his fenced area. Now Last month or maybe longer I did see him eat some polyurethane foam. This has some white spots that might be foam, but could something this large pass through this long after?

I’m just totally grossed out at this and I’m trying to get up the nerve to pike it up and look at it more carefully.


----------



## Razan (May 11, 2015)

Relax. It's just poop.


----------



## JohnnyB65 (May 11, 2015)

Really! Wow I have never seen anything this size in all these 7 or 8 years. I don't know where hes been going if they are this size, but I haven't seen it.LOL


----------



## Jacqui (May 11, 2015)

.... and yes, it can take a long time for things to pass through a tortoise.


----------



## JohnnyB65 (May 11, 2015)

Well the only thing this could be was the foam he ate awhile back because this just isn’t normal for him.

When I first saw it I thought it was a dead bird and then I thought maybe a rat as I got closer. Now that I think about it, I don’t think he has passed anything since he ate the foam. I have to say one thing that he has been feeling his oats today. LOL

I’m glad this has happened because I have been wondering about the foam and I can not see what is in his burrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 12, 2015)

Gross!
But probably good news.


----------



## JohnnyB65 (May 13, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Gross!
> But probably good news.


I apologize for the photo. I honestly wasn’t sure what it was because I just have never seen anything like it. It definitely doesn’t look like anything else that he passed.
For a brief moment I even questioned his sex wondering if maybe it was an egg or something, but ruled that out pretty quick. LOL


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 13, 2015)

Don't apologize.
All of this sort of information is fascinating.
If a little horrid.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## ascott (May 13, 2015)

JohnnyB65 said:


> I believe it to be some sort of Questionable Discharge from my tortoise because he is the only creature in this section of his fenced area. Now Last month or maybe longer I did see him eat some polyurethane foam. This has some white spots that might be foam, but could something this large pass through this long after?
> 
> I’m just totally grossed out at this and I’m trying to get up the nerve to pike it up and look at it more carefully.



Turd.


----------



## Gillian M (May 14, 2015)

You needn't apologize...after all, what's the forum for? Try to keep calm: at least it's *OUT*!


----------



## lilmegtgood (Jan 23, 2016)

This will definitely be useful in the future for other tortoise owners


----------

